

Namesake Office Hours with Customer Development pro, Patrick Vlaskovits - nickfrost
http://namesake.com/conversation/vlaskovits/custdev-office-hours-on-namesake----lets-trade-custdev-hacks--tricks/?utm_source=sm&utm_medium=email&utm_term=vlaskovits&utm_campaign=live

======
lifto
Freakin' sweet. Namesake is the best lately, sets a new standard.

~~~
nickfrost
Thanks for your comment! :)

------
hackerinclothes
Interesting take on customer development...

~~~
nickfrost
What's your take on Customer Development?

------
mcoliver
This guy really knows his stuff

~~~
nickfrost
You're right! Him and Brant Cooper, his co-writer, are brilliant CustDev pros.

